# Hausautomation wie gemacht???



## DerPaul (16 März 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier, und habe eine Frage...

ich würde gerne irgendwann in der Zukunft mal meine Wohnung automatisieren. Beim stöbern im web bin ich bei Beckhoff/Wago hängen geblieben, weil die so leicht zu erweitern sind und usw...
Nur hab ich leider noch keine Erfahrung mit diesen Systemen.
Ich kann lediglich S7 und als Visu WinCC flexible.

Das Projekt soll folgenden Umfang haben, wobei ich das wahrscheinlich klein anfangen und nach und nach erweitern werde...
- der ganze Standart, wie Licht, Jalousie usw.
- Temperaturregelung über Stellantriebe an den Heizkörpern vlt. auch Bodenheizung
- evtl. eine Webcam
- Visualisierung von dem ganzen
- Steuerung des ganzen übers Internet

mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein...
Wie würdet ihr das machen? Welche art von Steuerung? Alles über Ethenet?
Und wie funktionieren die Webvisus, muss ich dafür eine Programmiersprache lernen oder geht das alles wie bei WinCC über variablenzuweisung?


----------



## Chräshe (16 März 2010)

Hallo Paul,

 willkommen im Forum. Für die Hausautomation ist sowohl Beckhoff, als auch Wago bestens geeignet. Ob du deine Wünsche komplett umsetzen kannst, hängt maßgeblich von deinem Geldbeutel ab.   
 Zum kennen lernen der Programmiersprachen (IEC1131) kannst du dir von Beckhoff das TwinCAT nach vorheriger Anmeldung kostenlos runterladen.  
 Ebenso bekommst du bei 3S das CoDeSys für Wago oder andere SPS-Hersteller aus der Automation-Alliance.
 Von Wago oder alternativen SPS-Hersteller sind später noch gewisse Target-Files notwendig. Zum Kennenlernen reicht das „nackte“ CoDeSys erstmal aus.  

 Hier noch ein paar Tipps von erfahrenen Fachleuten. 
 Eine sehr umfangreiche Ideensammlung ist hier zu finden. 

 Als kleine Bitte für künftige Anfragen:  
 Zuerst immer die Suchfunktion des Forums benützen. Viele Fragen sind dann von alleine beantwortet... 

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## DerPaul (16 März 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Links, 

aber der Schwerpunkt meiner Frage sollte eigentlich eher der Aufbau der Steuerung sein, wegen Ethernet und so, die Anbindung an die Visu...
und dazu habe ich nicht so viel auf Anhieb gefunden! 

Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit nach und nach das nötige Geld auszugeben, das ist ja auch der Vorteil von Beckhoff das man das leicht erweitern kann, hab ich zumindest gehört/gelesen!


----------



## GLT (16 März 2010)

DerPaul schrieb:


> aber der Schwerpunkt meiner Frage sollte eigentlich eher der Aufbau der Steuerung sein, wegen Ethernet und so, die Anbindung an die Visu...


Im EFH-Bereich wird, je nach Gebäude(grösse) entweder eh alles in den Keller verzogen oder u.U. pro Etage eine UV gesetzt; in Verbindung, daß heutzutage eine LAN-Verkabelung quasi Pflicht ist, stellt sich die Frage nicht sonderlich - Vernetzung per Ethernet.

Die Wagos z.B. bieten die Möglichkeit eine rudimentäre (Web)Visualisierung auf dem Kontroller abzulegen; diese reicht meist aus, wenn man die Visu für die Funktionale Bedienung und nicht zur Beneidungen von Nachbar/Besuch benötigt.


----------



## DerPaul (17 März 2010)

Kann man denn einfach Alle Geräte auf ein switch oder so stecken? 
Und wie funktioniert das dann anderen visu-Programmen wie z.B. Ip-Syncom?


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (17 März 2010)

*Gebäudeautomation*

Hallo Paul,

ich hoffe, du hast aus den Links schon Einiges an Hinweisen finden können. 

Die Visualisierung kann recht einfach sein. Switch ist gut!

Nur eine Möglichkeit: Du brauchst z.B. lediglich einen Webserver auf deiner CX (gibt's von Beckhoff oder vielen anderen Herstellern). Dann kannst du von jeder beliebigen Stelle aus dem Netzwerk auf deine Steuerung zugreifen (z.B auch vom Handy über WLAN).

Solltest du Detailinformationen benötigen, bitte einfach melden! Ich habe das schon öfter gemacht!

LG Roman


----------



## DerPaul (17 März 2010)

Erst mal vielen Dank für das Angebot...

...die Links sind nicht schlecht, auch viele von den Ideen bin ich gar nicht gekommen! 

Naja, um auf dein Angebot zurück zukommen, gleich ein paar fragen

- nur noch ob ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab: Alle Geräte über Ethernet auf ein Switch; z.B. die Steuerung, Visu, Webcam, Router

- Als Steuerung hast du CX genannt, meintest du die Beckhoff CX-Reihe? Welche würde denn ausreichen, ich brauch ja schließlich keine hochgeschwindigkeitsanwendungen!?

- Als Visu hat mir bisher die IP-Symcon am besten gefallen, sieht schön und elegant aus. Muss man die Software dann auf dem Tochdisplay installieren, oder wie läuft das?

-Welche Visus benutzt du, oder welche würdest du empfehlen (Hard- und Software)?

- Ist für die Webvisu eine Programmiersprache wie HTML oder PHP zwingend?


So, das waren jetzt viele Fragen... Über ein paar antworten würde ich mich freuen! Dann wäre wenigsten das geklärt, was mich am meisten interessiert!!!

LG Paul!


----------



## McNugget (18 März 2010)

Hallo Paul,

ein paar Fragen kann ich mal versuchen zu beantworten:

Vorweg: Ich kenne aktuell in der Praxis "nur" Wago. Momentan reicht mir das und ich bin mit dem Support sehr zufrieden.
Daher kann ich mich nicht auf Beckhoff beziehen, ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass Beckhoff etwas teurer ist, dafür aber auch die Geräte und die kostenpflichtige Software schon mit sehr weitreichenden Funktionen liefert. Da fehlt bei Wago, glaube ich, noch etwas.
Wie gesagt, dies soll kein Werbefeldzug sein, ich kenne es nur nicht anders.

Zum Netzwerk:
Ja. Alle Geräte auf den Switch ziehen und dann loslegen. Netzwerk macht IMMER Sinn, und wenn etwas mal nicht direkt mit dem anderen über das Ethernet kommunizieren kann, kann man immer noch Modbus über Ethernet verwenden. Dazu gibt es tolle Anwendungshinweise und Beispiele auf der WAGO Homepage.


Auch Wago hat nette Controller (z.B. 750-841), die es mittlerweile öfter bei Ebay für "kleines" Geld gibt.  Die Leistung sollte auch hier ganz passabel für Deine Projekte sein.
Die Targetfiles müsste man sich dann beim Hersteller kaufen.

Die Webvisu kannst Du Dir quasi mit Drag&Drop und Copy&Paste im Programmiersystem (CoDeSys) selber zusammenstellen. Ist zu Anfang etwas hakelig, aber wenn man etwas Übung hat, geht es super.
Dafür braucht man keinerlei Kenntnisse in Java, HTML, oder PHP.
Und für den Einstig ist das sehr angenehm. Die Kenntnisse wachsen mit den Ansprüchen und umgekehrt. Und so macht es dann auch wirklich Spass zu sehen, was man so baut.

Wenn man diese Kenntnisse hat, kann man das Ganze sicher sehr cool erweitern.

Dann geht es aber auch an den eigenen exclusiven Webserver im LAN, der die Visus hat und nur die Variablen vom Controller holt.
(Dies wäre aber wirklich schon ein grosser Fortschritt.)


Da das Programmiersystem von Wago und Beckhoff auf CoDeSys basiert, ist beides sehr ähnlich.



Ich hoffe, das war Dir eine kleine Hilfe.


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2010)

Nochmal als Info zu Wago:

Codesys ist im Gegensatz zu Twincat Kostenfrei.

Wenn man eine 750-841 kauft bekommt man die Targetfiles dazu, somit ist die Software quasi Kostenfrei.

Ach ja, schau dir mal die Dali-Klemme an ...

MfG

Marcel


----------

